# Boot-Probleme nach Gentoo-Installation

## Melchior

Hallo zusammen

Mein Bekannter versucht sich gerade an Gentoo. Ich helfe ihn dabei per Telefon, da er sehr weit weg wohnt. Wir haben zusammen auch schon viel installiert/emerged über die LiveCD+Netzwerk. Gnome/KDE/XFree und alles aus der Anleitung ist schon alles fertig kompiliert. Allerdings haben wir jetzt schon paar Kernels getestet und noch nix zum durchbooten gebracht. Zur Zeit hat er gs-source 2.4.25 und ck-source 2.4.24 getestet. Sein Problem ist das diese Fehlermeldung kommt. 

STEP 4: Determining root device

Root block device unspecified or not detected

Please specify a device to boot, or "shell" for a shell.

: 

so und hier blinkt der cousor

Die Fehlermeldung kenne ich so nicht. Ist das nun ein fstab-Problem? Wir haben alles so gemacht wie bei mir. 

Er hat 2 Partitionen hda6->reiserfs und hda7 ist swap. Von der ReiserFS lassen wir booten, was bei mir ohne Probs funktioniert.

Wer kann helfen, ich denke fstab, aber wir sind die Datei per Telefon durchgegangen und er hat alles so wie ich. Bootmanager ist lilo.

Vielleicht fehlt irgendwo etwas.

MFG

----------

## crocodille

Hallo,

also ich würde fast sagen das euch entweder der ReiserFS treiber im Kernel fehlt... einfmach mal mit reinkompilieren, nicht als modul musst ich auch so machen...

ODER

euch fehlt eventuell diese Zeile in der lilo.conf

```
root=/dev/hda6
```

Ich hatte ähnliche Probleme.... Hoffe mal das hilft ansonsten mal fstab und lilo.conf posten

----------

## Melchior

Danke

im Kernel haben wir <*> bei ReiserFS. Aber das mit Lilo klingt echt gut. Vielleicht ist es das schon

----------

## Melchior

Hallo

Leider lag es nicht daran. Hat noch jemand eine Idee. Vielleicht kann hier jemand seine fstab mal posten, die auch ReiserFS hat.

MFG

----------

## crocodille

Hier ist mein Teil aus der /etc/fstab

```
/dev/hda5     /     reiserfs     noatime     0 0
```

Dies gilt nur für den 2.6er Kernel, im 2.4* sollte es aber etwas ähnliches geben:

Vielleicht guckt ihr auch nochmal im Kernel ob ihr unter "Device Drivers -> Block Devices -> Support for Large Block Devices" ausgeschaltet habt... Das war das Problem bei einem Kollegen von mir....

Wenn das nicht hilft dann weiss ich auch nicht weiter.... auch mal die IDE Chipsatztreiber im Kernel checken...

----------

## jogi

Tja, ich habe genau das gleiche Problem. Wenn man den Kernel mit Genkernel kompiliert, ist dann die ReiserFS unterstuetzung im Kernel oder als Modul ?

Ich bin fast am verzweifeln. Ich poste mal meine /etcfstab und menu.lst von Grub. Vielleicht sieht ja jemand einen Fehler ...

menu.lst:

# Modified by YaST2. Last modification on Fri Jan 23 19:46:02 2004

gfxmenu (hd0,2)/boot/message

color white/blue black/light-gray

default 0

timeout 8

###Don't change this comment - YaST2 identifier: Original name: SuSE###

title SuSE

    kernel (hd0,2)/boot/vmlinuz root=/dev/hda3 vga=791 hdd=ide-scsi

    initrd (hd0,2)/boot/initrd

###Don't change this comment - YaST2 identifier: Original name: windows 1###

title windows 1

    root (hd0,0)

    makeactive

    chainloader +1

###Don't change this comment - YaST2 identifier: Original name: windows 2###

title windows 2

    root (hd1,0)

    makeactive

    chainloader +1

###Don't change this comment - YaST2 identifier: Original name: failsafe###

title failsafe

    kernel (hd0,2)/boot/vmlinuz root=/dev/hda3 ide=nodma apm=off acpi=off vga=normal nosmp maxcpus=0 disableapic 3

    initrd (hd0,2)/boot/initrd

###Don't change this comment - YaST2 identifier: Original name: Gentoo###

title Gentoo

   root (hd1,2)

    kernel (hd1,1)/kernel-2.4.24 root=/dev/hdc3 vga=791

    initrd (hd1,1)/initrd-2.4.24

ect/fstab meiner Gentoo-Installation:

# /etc/fstab: static file system information.

# $Header: /home/cvsroot/gentoo-src/rc-scripts/etc/fstab,v 1.13 2003/07/17 19:55:18 azarah Exp $

#

# noatime turns off atimes for increased performance (atimes normally aren't

# needed; notail increases performance of ReiserFS (at the expense of storage

# efficiency).  It's safe to drop the noatime options if you want and to

# switch between notail and tail freely.

# <fs>          	<mountpoint>    <type>  	<opts>      		<dump/pass>

# NOTE: If your BOOT partition is ReiserFS, add the notail option to opts.

/dev/hdc2		/boot		ext2		noauto,noatime		1 2

/dev/hdc3		/		reiserfs	default			1 1

/dev/hda2		none		swap		sw			0 0

# NOTE: The next line is critical for boot!

none			/proc		proc		defaults		0 0

# glibc 2.2 and above expects tmpfs to be mounted at /dev/shm for

# POSIX shared memory (shm_open, shm_unlink).

# (tmpfs is a dynamically expandable/shrinkable ramdisk, and will

#  use almost no memory if not populated with files)

# Adding the following line to /etc/fstab should take care of this:

none			/dev/shm	tmpfs		defaults		0 0

Hat jemand eine Idee ???

----------

## DarKRaveR

Erstmal:

die fstab ist bis zum vollen starten des Init Prozesses irrelevant. Die Fehlermeldugn besagt einfach nur, daß das root device nicht spezifiziert wurde (kernelparameter root=/dev/???) oder das device nicht vorhanden ist. Bei demjenigen mit Grub kann ich das ausschließen, da steht ein root=. Die Frage ist, stimmt die Partition/existiert sie. Dann, ist der filesystem treiber da/geladen gleiches für den controller. Gibt es irgendwo ne Zeile partition check, da steht in einer zeile immer schön brav device und die partitionen die gefunden wurden, insofern mal vergleichen, ist es das richtige device/die richtige partition, die bei root= angegeben wurde ?

Soweit erstmal.

----------

## jogi

 *DarKRaveR wrote:*   

> Erstmal:
> 
>  wurden, insofern mal vergleichen, ist es das richtige device/die richtige partition, die bei root= angegeben wurde ?
> 
> Soweit erstmal.

 

Partition und Device stimmen. Das habe ich schon mehrmals geprueft.

Wie kann ich ueberpruefen , ob der filesystem-treiber geladen wurde ? 

Kann ich da auch was als boot-paramenter uebergeben (nur um sicherzugehen ?

----------

## kurt

hi

also zur errinerung

/dev/hda		= disketenlaufwerk 1

/dev/hdb		= disketenlaufwerk 2

linux                 grub           Festplate IDE

/dev/hdc1		= (hd0,0)		= idekontroller 1 schnitstelle 1 partischen 1

/dev/hdc2		= (hd0,1)		= idekontroller 1 schnitstelle 1 partischen 2

/dev/hdc3		= (hd0,2)		= idekontroller 1 schnitstelle 1 partischen 3

/dev/hdc4		= (hd0,3)		= idekontroller 1 schnitstelle 1 partischen 4

/dev/hdc5		= (hd0,4)		= idekontroller 1 schnitstelle 1 partischen 5

/dev/hdc6		= (hd0,5)		= idekontroller 1 schnitstelle 1 partischen 6

/dev/hdc7		= (hd0,6)		= idekontroller 1 schnitstelle 1 partischen 7

gruss

kurt

----------

## DarKRaveR

 *jogi wrote:*   

>  *DarKRaveR wrote:*   Erstmal:
> 
>  wurden, insofern mal vergleichen, ist es das richtige device/die richtige partition, die bei root= angegeben wurde ?
> 
> Soweit erstmal. 
> ...

 

Naja, beim booten müßte er doch anzeigen, daß er a) einen IDE/SCSI controlelr etc. gefunden hat, welche devices er daran detected hat (an den infos kannst du schonmal sehen, ob es hda/hdb/hdc ist usw. und dann wird noch ein partition check durchgeführt, ich kann, wenn ich das nächste mal boote das was ich meine mal pasten.

----------

## beejay

 *kurt wrote:*   

> hi
> 
> also zur errinerung
> 
> /dev/hda		= disketenlaufwerk 1
> ...

 

Blödsinn.

Diskettenlaufwerke sind /dev/fd*

hda = Master an IDE-Bus 1

hdb = Slave an IDE-Bus 1

hdc = Master an IDE-Bus 2

hdd = Slave an IDE-Bus 2

----------

## Dirk_G

Morgen

###Don't change this comment - YaST2 identifier: Original name: Gentoo###

title Gentoo

root (hd1,2)

kernel (hd1,1)/kernel-2.4.24 root=/dev/hdc3 vga=791

initrd (hd1,1)/initrd-2.4.24 

# NOTE: If your BOOT partition is ReiserFS, add the notail option to opts.

/dev/hdc2 /boot ext2 noauto,noatime 1 2

/dev/hdc3 / reiserfs default 1 1

/dev/hda2 none swap sw 0 0 

Vergleich mal diese Einstellungen!

In der fstab schreibst du das deine Bootpartition /dev/hdc2 ist. Dort liegt dann wohl der Kernel und die initrd. Richtig oder?

Dem Bootloader sagts du was anderes. Dort steht 

kernel (hd1,1)/kernel-2.4.24 -- hd1,1 ist aber /dev/hdb2 nicht /dev/hdc2?

So solte es dann gehen

###Don't change this comment - YaST2 identifier: Original name: Gentoo###

title Gentoo

kernel (hd2,1)/kernel-2.4.24 root=/dev/hdc3 vga=791

initrd (hd2,1)/initrd-2.4.24

Noch was:

Wenn du den Bootloader mit Yast erstellt hast must du die Einträge in der menu.list auch unter Suse ändern. Das heist in der /boot/grub/menu.list auf auf /dev/hda3!

----------

## jogi

 *Dirk_G wrote:*   

> title Gentoo
> 
> kernel (hd2,1)/kernel-2.4.24 root=/dev/hdc3 vga=791
> 
> initrd (hd2,1)/initrd-2.4.24
> ...

 

/dev/hdb ist eine CD-Rom-Laufwerk. Die werden normal von Grub, laut Doku, nicht mitgezaehlt. Von daher muesste das doch stimmen:

###Don't change this comment - YaST2 identifier: Original name: Gentoo### 

title Gentoo 

root (hd1,2) 

kernel (hd1,1)/kernel-2.4.24 root=/dev/hdc3 vga=791 

initrd (hd1,1)/initrd-2.4.24 

Ich probierts heute Abend aber trotzdem mal.

 *Dirk_G wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Noch was:
> 
> Wenn du den Bootloader mit Yast erstellt hast must du die Einträge in der menu.list auch unter Suse ändern. Das heist in der /boot/grub/menu.list auf auf /dev/hda3!

 

Das ist schon klar ...

----------

## DarKRaveR

Wenn man sich beim grub mapping unsicher ist, einfach mal ein find /path/to/kernel grub sagt dir dann schon was da stehen muß.

Und ja, es werden CD-ROMs nicht gezählt.

----------

## jogi

Hab gerade folgenden Link gefunden:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=124530

Werde es denn mal testen.

----------

## DarKRaveR

 *DarKRaveR wrote:*   

>  *jogi wrote:*    *DarKRaveR wrote:*   Erstmal:
> 
>  wurden, insofern mal vergleichen, ist es das richtige device/die richtige partition, die bei root= angegeben wurde ?
> 
> Soweit erstmal. 
> ...

 

So, wie versprochen:

ide: Assuming 33MHz system bus speed for PIO modes; override with idebus=xx

ICH5: IDE controller at PCI slot 00:1f.1

ICH5: chipset revision 2

ICH5: not 100% native mode: will probe irqs later

    ide0: BM-DMA at 0xf000-0xf007, BIOS settings: hda:pio, hdb:pio

    ide1: BM-DMA at 0xf008-0xf00f, BIOS settings: hdc:pio, hdd:pio

ICH5-SATA: IDE controller at PCI slot 00:1f.2

ICH5-SATA: chipset revision 2

ICH5-SATA: 100% native mode on irq 18

    ide2: BM-DMA at 0xd000-0xd007, BIOS settings: hde:pio, hdf:pio

    ide3: BM-DMA at 0xd008-0xd00f, BIOS settings: hdg:pio, hdh:pio

hdc: LITE-ON LTR-24103S, ATAPI CD/DVD-ROM drive

ide1 at 0x170-0x177,0x376 on irq 15

hdc: attached ide-cdrom driver.

hdc: ATAPI 40X CD-ROM CD-R/RW drive, 1984kB Cache, UDMA(33)

Also, hier mal das IDE Subsystem, daß sagt welche Controller es findet und welche hd? welchem channel zugeordnet werden. Lustig ist allerdings in der tat, daß er 4 devices für 2 SATA Ports vorsieht ... aber egal. weiter unten sehen wir hdc: ... entsprechen würden normalerweise, wenn vorhanden, dort auch die HDDs gelistet.

Schauen wir weiter:

PROMISE FastTrak TX4000/376/378/S150 TX Series Linux Driver Version 1.00.0.19

scsi1 : ft3xx

  Vendor: Promise   Model: 2+0 Stripe/RAID0  Rev: 1.10

  Type:   Direct-Access                      ANSI SCSI revision: 02

Attached scsi disk sda at scsi1, channel 0, id 0, lun 0

SCSI device sda: 482509312 512-byte hdwr sectors (247045 MB)

Partition check:

 /dev/scsi/host1/bus0/target0/lun0: p1 p2 p3 p4 < p5 p6 p7 p8 >

Hier das gleiche in grün, controller, dann dass es sda an scsi1,chan0,id0,lun0 gibt.

Und bei partition check sieht man, ah, es gibt 1-4+extended 5-8, ergo gibt es sda1-sda8.

Also einfach mal bei booten noch drauf achten ob das alles tut.

P.S.: Gleiches gilt für filesystem:

Starting kswapd

VFS: Disk quotas vdquot_6.5.1

Journalled Block Device driver loaded

devfs: v1.12c (20020818) Richard Gooch (rgooch@atnf.csiro.au)

devfs: boot_options: 0x1

Installing knfsd (copyright (C) 1996 okir@monad.swb.de).

NTFS driver v1.1.22 [Flags: R/O]

udf: registering filesystem

SGI XFS snapshot-2.4.23-2003-12-01_00:33_UTC with ACLs, no debug enabled

SGI XFS Quota Management subsystem

devfs,ntfs,udf,xfs sidn bei mri z.B. fest im kernel, entsprechend sollte dein verwendetes fs auch im output finden zu sein.

----------

## Melchior

Hi

Also liegt es wahrscheinlich an den neuen genkernel 3.xx, das wir diesen STEP 4- Fehler haben? ->Bug?

Ich hatte davor den 1.8er und da ging immer alles super. Als der neue kam wurden z.B. die Kerneleinstellungen nicht mehr automatisch gespeichert

MFG

----------

## jogi

Dumme Gentoo-Neuling Frage: wie installiere ich dann die alte Version ?

----------

## Melchior

Hi

also ich glaube  :Smile:  das es so geht.

emerge /usr/portage/sys-kernel/genkernel/genkernel*1.8.** mit TAB ausfüllen lassen. Dann kannste direkt installieren. Davor kannste auch mal umerge probieren umerge genkernel um die 3.xx zu deinstallieren. Aber eigentlich müsste der erste Befehl ausreichen.

MFG

----------

## jogi

Ja vielen Dank. Jetzt bootet die Kiste !!! Ich habe genkernel 1.9 genommen und damit geht es.

Das einzige Problem, dass ich noch habe ist, dass er die Root-Partion Read-Only mountet. Das duerfte aber in den Griff zubekommen sein.

----------

## jogi

Der letzte Punkt hat sich auch erledigt, war nur ein kleiner config-Fehler.

----------

